# Kermit: Black Devon Rex 6/8 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*

Kermit: Black Devon Rex 6/8 yrs old This little man came to us via the RSPCA he's one of originally 110 cats. He's very sociable and affectionate. He's Felv/Fiv negative Neutered microchipped and had his 1st vaccination and will need another in 2 weeks time 
He can go on his own as long as he will have cat company or in a pair with Bluey.


If you are interested in homing them please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]

Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*

Kermit: Black Devon Rex 6/8 yrs old


----------

